# Viper 5301



## ArnoldPatterson (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi, I have a 2004 Cadillac Escalade EXT in which I had a Viper 5301 with remote start installed about 5 years ago. Ever since I had it installed I have had a problem with power drain. I've had it in and out of the Cadillac dealership but they could never find anything. The dealership never looked at the alarm because it is aftermarket. Well, I finally dug into the system myself and found that the chassis ground wire H1/5 is putting out 7.67 VDC when the vehicle is shut off and 12.23 VDC when it is running. Obviously this is where the power drain is coming from... I cut the extra wires they had connected to the ground wire thinking maybe some looses 'trons were somehow getting in to the ground system from an accessory or something. Now all I have is a single black wire coming off the H1/5 harness and I still have the stray voltage.
My question is -- do you think my Viper alarm is bad?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ArnoldPatterson said:


> Hi, I have a 2004 Cadillac Escalade EXT in which I had a Viper 5301 with remote start installed about 5 years ago. Ever since I had it installed I have had a problem with power drain. I've had it in and out of the Cadillac dealership but they could never find anything. The dealership never looked at the alarm because it is aftermarket. Well, I finally dug into the system myself and found that the chassis ground wire H1/5 is putting out 7.67 VDC when the vehicle is shut off and 12.23 VDC when it is running. Obviously this is where the power drain is coming from... I cut the extra wires they had connected to the ground wire thinking maybe some looses 'trons were somehow getting in to the ground system from an accessory or something. Now all I have is a single black wire coming off the H1/5 harness and I still have the stray voltage.
> My question is -- do you think my Viper alarm is bad?



Usually bad grounds cause this issue, ive had cars where I had to remove and install the system several times as the DEALERSHIP would blame the system.
From what your telling me, and few issue's could cause this problem 1, bad ground 2 relay aging(replace). If the place that did the original work is still open, I'd go back there. Ask for the owner, explain in detail the story. See what he offers as a solution, they may want money just to find the problem. I would push it back to the fact that the system never worked right to begin with...........at this point ask him to work with you as all you really want is a properly working auto which you never had.
Of course the audio shop usually says its a Dealership issue...........

Good luck! Start by replacing the relays, put all wires back the way they were, work from there.


----------

